# Trouble Using Kindle Keyboard To Post On Facebook In United Kingdom



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

So my daughter is traveling with her Youth Orchestra for the next 10 days in England & Wales.  She was able to use the 3g on the kindle keyboard to post where she was at, like at Heathrow Airport this morning, than later in the day at Oxford, but not able to make comments to the posts of her friends.  Does anyone have any ideas about what she should do ?  I suggested signing out, than signing back into facebook.  

Thank You,
Tina


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Just saying "unable" doesn't tell us much.  Did she get an error message, or what?


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> Just saying "unable" doesn't tell us much. Did she get an error message, or what?


There are not any boxes to put text into.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The browser in the Kindle Keyboard is rudimentary at best.  I'd frankly be more surprised if she wasn't having any trouble.  Possibly using a mobile version of the site would help, but she might have hit the limit of what it's going to be able to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Facebook is not well set up for mobile devices in general.  Like Ann, I'm surprised she could even post using the K's browser.

But, we've got members who've tried almost everything using the browser.  Anyone out there tried Facebook?  I think Heather talked about turning off javascript (or something) helping with some sites...

Betsy


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to post with my K2 all the time on facebook before I got my smart phone.  I hadn't posted in over a year, I just did without any trouble a few minutes ago.  I'll be skyping with my daughter tomorrow night.  I'll ask her if she has facebook set to the mobile website.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you use the browser a lot, it tends to get confused after a while and stop doing things that worked before.

A restart usually fixes it (Home...Menu...Settings...Menu...Restart), if not then in Browser Settings try clearing History and Cookies.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I will tell my daughter, thank you,

Tina


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone out there tried Facebook?


I'm not a facebook person. But unless something has changed, the url to use from the Kindle Keyboard is:

touch.facebook.com

Yes, I realize the Kindle Keyboard is not a touch device.

For international communication, I use Google's free email. Our daughter is also now in the UK, and here's what works:

Enter the url:

m.gmail.com

Then, for one time only, you have to wait for a minute or two for the page to load. And when it does, Tina's daughter will probably get this error message:

"Oops, the application ran into an unexpected error."

Do not panic! Instead, navigate to the link for "Older version", and click on it.

In a few seconds, Tina's daughter will be on the Kindle Keyboard-friendly GMail web page. Go to Menu option Bookmark This Page, and it will not be necessary to go through all the above ever again (or at least not until Google again redesigns their email).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, PhillyGuy!  I'm sure Tina's daughter (and others) will find that useful!

Betsy


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

PhillyGuy your'e the Best !  Thank You !

Tina


----------

